# Lost on a beach, together.



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

The smell was fresh, the breeze of my island, small and special, all to myself, no one else is around me, im completely alone, ofcourse exept for the animals....

Bex's was the seal i saw every day, he made funny noises everytime he saw me.

Timmy was the bird, who when i first came to the island, pooped on my head!

Dedo was the snake i learned to love.

I have no other animals i love on this island . . . until last week.


I was out late to treat myself, i thought that it would be nice to stay on the mountain and watch the sunset. I got to the top, and it was so beautiful, i wish i had the camera my Father gave me, but there all GONE now. The sunset was so peacful i must have fell asleep, because the next thing i heard were what sounded like _horse_ hoves. I sat up like a rocket and all i saw was a flash of fast white moving across the grass, the first thing i thought it was was one of the mountain donkeys, but far of in the distance i heard a _neahhhhh._

The next morning i woke up VERY early, i dreampt all about that horse the night before, and i decided to go out looking for it...

I thought, were would a horse want to go? Somewhere with water, not salty, and grass, AH HA! the lake!
I went stumbling of to the lake, not realising that if i made a noise i would scare whatever was there, and i did. It _was _a horse, a beautyful one to, it just looked at me, and i looked at him, he was a boy for sure, i could just tell, then he nayed, and what i think is galloped of.

END OF PART 1

will she see this horse again? Or will he always be scared of her?
find out in PART 2


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

*Lost on the beach, together PART 2*

It was a boy, i just knew. Then he, what i think was, galloped off....

She placed her feet carfully on the ground, she'd never been this far away from the beach before. She then lent down, and grabbed a handfull of lush wet green grass, and went steady on walking. He was not far, he was very clever, he knew he didnt need to go far. She held out her hand, and the horse, looked at it, rather confused. She thought to herself; if horses have loads of grass around them, why is it still interseting in someones hand? He came walking forward, slowly but surley, she just stood very still, and the horse started eating the grass! Whist he was eating she tried to touch his head, he did not flinch, or make any kinds of noises. She thought that this would be the start of something really speical...

continues in PART 3


----------

